# 350 conversion kit on 67 tempest



## spacebiba (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok so I am going to be swapping my Tempest's sprint six for a late 80's to early 90's Chevy 350.
I was wondering if I would need any extra adapter's or a kit.

If I can just drop it in the car without having to buy a kit great!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You will need to get conversion motor mounts and move the gas line to the passengers side for starters.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

64 to 67 Chevelle frame perches for the V-8 mounts, probably need a trans too, I've done this swap years ago, but mine was a 326 car to start with. and a 4 speed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Instead of a chevy go with a Pontiac motor, the swap will go much better.


----------



## spacebiba (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry this took so long to reply.
I forgot about this.

There is no way to get a pontiac motor as the Chevy one I have gotten is free. 

The engine is here and it has the trans and such.

So the 64 to 67 Chevelle mounts will work?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Yes, the Chevelle motor perches and mounts will work. To clarify you will need the perches that bolt to the crossmember and the motor mounts, they are separate pieces. 

Even though I've got a BB Chevy in mine I would recommend going Pontiac V8 too. Sell the SB Chevy and use the money to buy a Pontiac. It will be worth it.

If you do go Chevy everything is opposite sides on a Pontiac so starter, battery, alternator wires will have to be lengthened or swap in a Chevy wiring harness.


----------



## spacebiba (Aug 19, 2013)

Well as it stands the car is a shell.
there is no interior wiring gas tanks brake lines.
nothing but the frame body and an engine in it.
Thanks for the help, I am going to try and find the mounts on ebay real quick.
I will post links to verify they are right.

Sorry, this is my first car and restoration so I am not as smart about this stuff.
I'm only 17 so yea.


----------



## spacebiba (Aug 19, 2013)

this,
Anchor Industries Motor Mount Complete Rubber Black Chevy GMC Each 2142 | eBay
and this?
64 67 Chevelle SB Engine Frame Mounts Pair | eBay


If not please help me.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I always say, "you're spending the money, you get to make the decisions" and I'll honor that. But....

Do you understand that this swap is going to destroy the value of your car? OHC 6's are very rare these days, especially original ones. 


Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Spacebiba, you might be surprised at the performance and especially the fuel economy you get out of that OHC six....

Maybe concentrate on restoring it's appearance and upgrading the handling. Performance suspension parts are plentiful for A-bodys. 

Again, your car and do what you want but if the six runs well enough you can do the rest of the resto/upgrading as you drive it. Sell that SBC for the funds to paint it or redo the interior or suspension.


----------



## spacebiba (Aug 19, 2013)

I was going to keep the six in the car but its froze up and I don't have the money to rebuild it at the moment.
Since I have a running Chevy 350 here I thought I might as well throw that in for now.

I understand how the value will be diminished but it will only be temporary.
The six won't be sold or junked, just put on a stand to be rebuilt over time.


----------

